# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  fotoalbum erstellen, wie,...wo???

## vladisman

nicht schlagen, ich such seit etlichen tagen das board ab um irgendwo die option eines eigenen fotoalbums nutzen zu können,....

find nix! 

bin ich unfähig?

mfg

----------


## klamsi

Meinst sowas wie unter Fotos eine eigene Galerie?

----------


## vladisman

hair-scharf genau das,...

wie geht??

----------


## noox

Einfach Uploaden. Die Fotos werden dir automatisch zugewiesen. Bei jedem Post ist dann dein User-Album verlinkt.

Übrigens werden da alle deine Fotos angezeigt, auch die du z.B. unter Downhill, Parts, etc. raufgeladen hast.

----------


## vladisman

morgen,....

genau das einfache uploaden macht ja das problem,... :Confused: 
ich find keine schaltfläche zum uploaden...
wenn ich im kontrollzentrum auf attachments klick kommen nur die von mir in der börse hochgeladenen bilder.....aber ich find nix zum " nur so hochladen",.....

gibts das ? :Confused:  :EEK!: 

edit,......schon gefunden,...
unterm reiter fotos habts die option versteckt,........ 

danke danke,.....

----------


## noox

Denk Upload-Link findest du rechts oben (also unterhalb des oberen Werbebanners): https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/

Hier der Direktlink:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/uploadphoto.php

Du musst aber eingeloggt sein, damit du den siehst. Normalerweise solltest du eingeloggt sein, wenn du am Forum auch eingeloggt bist. ABer es kann sein, dass da was deneben gegangen ist.

----------


## vladisman

ja ty,.....melde gefunden,........ (hast aber sicher schon gmerkt)


mfg

----------

